# LA Police Officer Fatally Shoots Man



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

LA Police Officer Fatally Shoots Man

LOS ANGELES — A Los Angeles police officer chased and fatally shot a young man with a gun in the Pico-Union district near downtown today, a lieutenant said. 

The officer-involved shooting near Olympic Boulevard and Union Avenue occurred about 12:10 a.m., said Los Angeles police Lt. Greg Baltad of the Rampart Station. 

A pistol was recovered, he said. 

It was unclear why police started chasing the young man, whose name was withheld. The suspect ran from anti-gang officers involved in an investigation at James M. Wood Boulevard and Union Avenue, Baltad said.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

How many shooting calls do they have in a single day? Another point for the good guys, shitbags still losing..


----------

